# Сильные головные боли 5 лет 24/7



## Вадим 888 (18 Июн 2022)

Помогите советом! Головные боли пять лен 24/7! Ничего не помогает из препаратов! Дипресанты пил и нейролептики,сосудистые разные! Клиника боли Вейна не помогли, Россолимо 11 больница не помогли, НИИ неврологии тоже! Не знаю что делать? Обезболивающие не помогаю! Трамадол тоже! Помогите советом! Вадим


----------



## AIR (18 Июн 2022)

Вадим 888 написал(а):


> Помогите советом!


Поможем... Информации минус ноль.
Сначала нужно подробно рассказать жалобы: где именно болит, как болит, когда, от чего лучше и от чего хуже,  что помогает.
Анамнез заболевания: когда и от чего началось... чем лечились и т.д.
Образ жизни: приходится ли много сидеть (компьютер, бухгалтерия, автомобиль и т.д.), другие нагрузки,  имеются ли вредные факторы и т.д.
Исходное состояние здоровья: гипертония, болезни почек и т.д., перенесенные серьезные инфекции, системные заболевания и т.д...
Обследования: выложить например рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами,  УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы с функциональными пробами.
Это для начала, потом уже можно как то обсуждать проблему.



Вадим 888 написал(а):


> Клиника боли Вейна не помогли, Россолимо 11 больница не помогли, НИИ неврологии тоже!


Что сказали, какой диагноз, какие рекомендации?


----------



## La murr (19 Июн 2022)

@Вадим 888, Вадим, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Алла1982 (27 Июн 2022)

А триптаны пили? Может это мигрени у вас.


----------

